# Rabbit scream



## kmaben (Dec 19, 2012)

So I was out with the hubby and Franklin was left out with my mom. She said he was in the kitchen and screamed. She was pretty spooked because she didn't know rabbits could make that kind of sound. She rushed into the kitchen and Sam and her little rat dog were in their. Franklin lives with Sam a 75 pound husky mix who ignores him and my moms little dog is like three pounds of tiny yorkie. The only thing I could think is that something transpired that scared him or maybe he accidently got stepped on. I have looked him over head to toe several times. I have manipulated him in every way I know how. He's eating drinking, pooping, asking for head rubs and otherwise acting completely normal. He's not limping or guarding. Do rabbits scream when they're scared or is it strictly a pain response? Right now he's in his hay eating thinking pose. And getting kind of tired of me poking and proding him.


----------



## Imbrium (Dec 19, 2012)

aww, poor little guy! screaming can mean either fear for their lives or extreme pain, so it's possible something happened that scared the hell out of him. given the situation and your thorough check-up of him, I'd say it was most likely fear.


----------



## wendymac (Dec 19, 2012)

I bought a buck and he was a SCREAMER! He'd scream if you touched him, picked him up...heck, half the time he'd let out a scream if you walked by his hutch. His name was Spaz...and his name fit! After almost half a year of this, I took him and had him put down. He was also mean as all get-out, too. :-(


----------



## agnesthelion (Dec 19, 2012)

Oh no poor bunny! I've heard rabbit screams are horrible sounds and I really hope I never hear one 
If he seems fine physically it was probably fear related. But of course, rabbits can hide pain well so watch that he continues to eat and poop and pee of course.


----------



## Hyatt101 (Dec 19, 2012)

Oh my, the first time I heard a rabbit scream, I was so upset! Screaming generally means fear, i think


----------



## ldoerr (Dec 19, 2012)

The last time I herd any rabbit scream I was on the phone on my back deck. I herd a scream and looked for what was making it. Turns out my rabbit Tiger was being attacked by my dogs. She did not live through the night even RIP. She is my heart bunny. I did not even know that she was out of her cage in the yard. Neither did my mom. That is the only reason why the dogs were in the backyard. We also noticed that Ping Pong my pet Californian was missing. We found her shreaded in the bushes. RIP. Neadless to say I am SUPPER EXTRA careful now. I miss them both teribly. (sorry to go on a rant. It makes me teary every time I think about it).


----------



## bhoffman (Dec 20, 2012)

I have never actually heard a rabbit scream before, and sounds like I dont want to either! But the weird thing is, is I had a dream lastnight that Speckles one of my bucks let out a big scream. HOpefully all is okay with your bunny!!


----------



## Troller (Dec 21, 2012)

I've read about this phenomenon, and while it is generally and mostly always related to fear there are some rabbits who are screamers. One breeder had a line where every so often a doe was born that would scream when their food bowl was empty. Another instance I read about involved a rabbit who would do it to get attention (boy did he get it). I think your rabbit was just scared but I thought I'd share this interestting tid-bit.


----------



## Imbrium (Dec 21, 2012)

Troller said:


> Another instance I read about involved a rabbit who would do it to get attention (boy did he get it).



wow, I'm SO glad that's not one of my rabbits!


----------



## cassnessxox (Dec 21, 2012)

I was curious about what a rabbit scream sounded like so I searched it on youtube

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O-3z-TjnqB4[/ame]

I just hope those guys weren't jerks to those poor rabbits, but that's what it sounds like!I will warn about searching for other videos of rabbit screams though because some I wouldn't dare to watch...


----------



## Imbrium (Dec 21, 2012)

the sound isn't that bad (probably because I built it up so much in my mind), kinda like an upset guinea pig... the look on the rabbit's face was horrifying, though! I can't believe those guys were laughing about it ssd:


----------



## Trixie (Dec 21, 2012)

I've never heard a rabbit scream before ever, that was horrible and what was that women thinking, that was so not funny!!


----------



## Julie Bunny (Dec 21, 2012)

Poor poor little bunny. He/she looked terrified. I can't believe they found that entertaining.


----------



## LunaBun (Dec 23, 2012)

that post made me sad. poor bunny.


----------



## Chrisdoc (Dec 23, 2012)

OMG that was so awful and the look on that poor bunnies face was appalling. I´ll like to pick the lads up there who found it all so funny by an important of their anatomy and see they find it just as funny. There are some people who shouldn´t be allowed near animals. It makes me so angry and unfortunately, it looks like they have quite a few rabbits ssd:


----------



## kmaben (Dec 23, 2012)

That was awful! No it doesnt sound that terrible but it would be terrible to hear coming out of one of mine. I think he just ended up scared for some reason. He's been just fine. He's so brave and does a lot of running around with the dogs. He headbutts my moms little dog just to tip him over. I'd really like to know what happened so I can make sure it never happens again. Poor Frankles


----------



## majorv (Dec 23, 2012)

I don't hear adult rabbits scream very much...as others have said, the few I've heard (not mine) were scared. Once in a great while we'll have a kit let out a scream when I pick them up, mainly because I startled them. I'm glad Franklin is doing okay!


----------

